# L3 idolo can't climb or stand after molt??? :(



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just noticed my L3 idolo who just molted not last night but the night before, and he or she isn't looking good. She can't seem to stand upright or climb. She's been stuck in a corner and I managed to get her up with a bamboo skewer that she attached one leg to. In my hand she just flailed upside down and when she did flip over her head was grazing my hand, not like usual. I put her back on the soft moss and she is moving but not going anywhere. I'm very concerned that she's dying, I don't know what to do


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Pictures:

http://imgur.com/CNb1s

http://imgur.com/2cNJB

http://imgur.com/0OjXq


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Video:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 17, 2012)

Doesn't look good IMO it must have fallen.


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

is there anything I can do?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just try to hand feed it if it can't catch prey (which it appears to be unable to do) and hope for the best


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you I will do that, stay alive little baby!


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree. It looks like it fell after molting. Can it hang from the top or not at all?


----------



## stacy (Aug 17, 2012)

same thing happened to one of mine yesterday  I sure hope yours is doing better


----------



## OctoberRainne (Aug 17, 2012)

This happens a lot with Idolos if anyone knows how to prevent it,like more heat or less misting/more misting ect. I'd like to know recomendations for the next time I keep nymphs so this does not happen,lost an L7 as well recently who did the same thing and mine were kept really warm


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

She can't hang from the top no, she just can hang for a second and then drops. I'm sorry to all of you also having this issue or losing them in the past  

She's hardly moving but I'm giving her water and food


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just for background, I watched her last part of molting where she was hanging and then pulled out to dry on some excelsior under her perch. I later saw her sort of in the bottom corner. I keep a lamp on them in the day and humidity foam and moss in the environment. Humidity is high. She was well fed. The two others look well. I don't know what happened


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

She's also more tan than the other L3


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

http://imgur.com/mnZnU


----------



## OctoberRainne (Aug 17, 2012)

Its soo sad,I've seen them stay for days like that unable to really move much,sorry to say I've yet to see one come back once its at that point,i'm wondering if maybe this happens from too much humidity  not sure at all tho wish I did


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope she can recover but it is looking grim


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is when we need a mantis vet


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Does the type of water (sink, DI) matter? Could that have killed her?


----------



## agent A (Aug 17, 2012)

i use spring water

u need really good grippable stuff so they can grip while molting and so the skin stays on firmly

a mantis hanging from fresh shed skin is very delicate and can shift the skin and make it fall


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok thank you, I'll start using spring water. What grippable stuff do you use? I've been using aspen excelsior and bamboo skewers


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 17, 2012)

Usually bark and sticks found outside work. i remember Yen used cork bark for his idolos to molt on and that worked.


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok thanks I'll look into it


----------

